# Married too quickly?



## jayda472 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gonna throw this one out there to see what everyone thinks. I was talking to a friend the other day and we have a mutual friend who just got married. He was in a serious relationship with someone he said was the love of his life. After that relationship ended, he immediately starting dating a woman who was recently separated from her husband. This woman knew about the past relationship and that he loved his ex. This new couple said I love you in a month and married after dating for 3 months total (pretty much as soon as her divorce was final). This is his 3rd marriage and her 4th. They seem happy now, but it’s still so early in their relationship and all the newness is still there. 

I am concerned about the guy, especially since he has a history of rushing into relationships and some other issues and I don’t want to see him get hurt again. I say it’s a rebound thing for both of them. Neither of them took time to deal with the last relationship, it was way too fast, the whole thing is not healthy and it won’t last. My friend doesn’t seem to think it’s that big of a deal if he’s happy with her. I don’t really think it’s my place to bring it up with the guy unless he says something first, but I am curious to get some different perspectives on this.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

jayda472 said:


> This is his 3rd marriage and her 4th.


Cha-Ching!

End of story.

Give it about a year.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Neither of them did ANY work on themselves after they left their last relationships. They will, therefore, find that THIS relationship will be pretty much like the one they just left.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Your concerns may be valid but they are now married and starting a new married life. What value would voicing your concerns bring to your friend and his new relationship?

What do you expect him to do if you tell him you think he made a mistake marrying this woman?

Maybe this is the marriage that will stick for both. Why not wish them well and support your friend and his new life and be there for him should he ever need someone to talk to?


----------



## jayda472 (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually I don't expect to say anything to him or do anything other than be supportive. Like I said, I don't feel it's my place to ever say anything unless he ever does want to talk and I don't want to see the guy get hurt again. 

Was simply curious on what other opinions of the situation were.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

With their relationship history it looks doomed from the start, but you never know. 

My husband and I met and were married within 6 months and it has lasted 23 years so far. It was a first marriage for each of us.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

jayda472 said:


> I am concerned about the guy, especially since he has a history of rushing into relationships and some other issues and I don’t want to see him get hurt again.


Not your problem. It's his life and if he gets hurt he's a grown man he'll handle it.

But I am with the others I give it 1-5 years....tops.


----------



## Cheryl88 (Dec 31, 2012)

d4life said:


> My husband and I met and were married within 6 months and it has lasted 23 years so far. It was a first marriage for each of us.


This!

My parents met whilst on holiday, spent 4-5 months in a long distance relationship, married, had 3 kids & will be celebrating their 27th wedding anniversary this year. 

Because of that I definitely believe that sometimes it's just right & it doesn't matter how long you've known each other for. x


----------

